
Using Videogames to Study Japanese - chrisvasselli
https://blog.nihongo-app.com/using-videogames-to-study-japanese/
======
chrisvasselli
I spend a lot of time playing games as a way to study Japanese. So I wrote a
blog post summing up everything I've learned!

From picking the right game, to finding scripts, to study strategies, this is
how I get the most learning out of the time I spend playing.

If you have any thoughts/question/comments please let me know!

------
gaspoweredcat
important note, dont learn too much spoken Japanese from games as much like
learning from anime the way the characters speak is a little different from
how people actually speak in real life so you may actually sound a bit odd
(imagine a foreigner speaking to you in English but with Marvin The Martians
voice) im not saying dont use it just dont make it all you do or youll both
sound strange and be unprepared for the machine gun pace of day to day
conversation

~~~
chrisvasselli
Yeah, definitely a good point.

